# New To Cichlids....In the process of setting up my tank



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am new to cichlids;but have always been interested in them;in the past I kept a nano-reef.
So far my set up is :
90 gallon tank
Fluval FX5
Coralife Dual Fixture High Output T5 
Hydor Koralia Evolution 1050
Eheim Jager 250 watt x 2 (not sure if I need the second one?)
40 pounds of cichlid sand ( maybe will need more?)
Lace rock(Amount to be determined)

I am waiting on some of the equipment,will post some pictures as the tank progresses(hopefully next week)
Then the cycling and waiting begins.

It will be a Mbuna tank......I can't wait!!!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I ordered more sand...I'll be going with about 100 pounds.
Here is my tank at its starting point.


----------



## skeletor18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks good. What are the dimensions? What are you doing for a background?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

as a point of reference, 100 lbs of sand was approximately the "right" amount for my 6' 180, but was way too much for my 6' 125. It depends on how much depth you like and want to maintain. Post pics as you go.

Cheers.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I was going to say that a 48 by 18" footprint uses roughly 50 pounds of sand IME.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

k7gixxerguy said:


> I was going to say that a 48 by 18" footprint uses roughly 50 pounds of sand IME.


That would make sense, assuming his tank is the standard 90 as you posted. 4*1.5 = 6 for my 180 6*2 = 12 so it is close to half the square footage of the 180, which would say 50 should be plenty.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

50-75lbs for sure, but i like deep sand  Since your in texas you might not need 2 heaters, all depends on the ambient temperature around the tank. I tend to run 2x 200 watt ebo-jagers in the winter months in the same footprint (75g) and the same for 55's, and once spring hits with its warm time i run just 1 in the tanks near a filter intake. Either way, you have a reason for the 2


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

skeletor18 said:


> Looks good. What are the dimensions? What are you doing for a background?


Thanks,
The dimensions are 48" x 18" x 24"
The Background will be painted black



CrypticLifeStyle said:


> 50-75lbs for sure, but i like deep sand  Since your in texas you might not need 2 heaters, all depends on the ambient temperature around the tank. I tend to run 2x 200 watt ebo-jagers in the winter months in the same footprint (75g) and the same for 55's, and once spring hits with its warm time i run just 1 in the tanks near a filter intake. Either way, you have a reason for the 2


I like the look of a deeper sand bed,so I will see how many bags it will take.
As far as my ambient room temperature,it is usually 70-72,I am still glad I ordered 2 just to make sure,also if I only need 1 ;then I have a backup or can use it to heat the water for water changes.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

One heater at 250w will be perfect. Make a spray bar for your FX5 and you will be super happy with the current and probably won't even need the powerhead.

Here is a link:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=248582


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> I was going to say that a 48 by 18" footprint uses roughly 50 pounds of sand IME.


+1


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> One heater at 250w will be perfect. Make a spray bar for your FX5 and you will be super happy with the current and probably won't even need the powerhead.
> 
> Here is a link:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=6&t=248582


Thanks for the advice.

Will probably just run the 1 heater,and I already made the spray bar :thumb:

Still waiting on some stuff,so in the next few days I will water test the tank;paint the background and start putting everything in the tank.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

In the process of mocking up the tank,since I got most of the equipment now.
Here is some updated pics.
















(Pay no attention to my French Bulldog!)Lol 

I had to get another stand the first stand I pictured the doors and access panels where to small to fit the FX 5 through.
I now have the matching aqueon stand for my 90 gallon.
I made a DIY spray bar (Thanks for the suggestion 13razorbackfan :thumb: )
Question...is the spray bar in a good position?

I leaked tested the tank,I still have to shim the stand by just a little bit though,I will be getting the rocks tomorrow and after that putting everything in the tank...then cycling.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

As far as left to right it is fine but I would want it closer to the top of the tank so it is more hidden. Also....how many and what size holes did you drill?

Here is a couple videos of one of my spray bars. I have others on other tanks as well. This one if on my 75g which is the same width and depth as your 90g.






Here is one of the top of the tank without lids or light and you can see how I constructed the spray bar so it hangs perfectly level from side to side using PVC elbows.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> As far as left to right it is fine but I would want it closer to the top of the tank so it is more hidden. Also....how many and what size holes did you drill?]


22 3/16" holes spaced 1 1/2 " apart

I will try and adjust the spray bar,so where it is more hidden;may have to buy another fitting...I am trying to use as much of the parts,that came with the FX 5.
I am using the Fluval hose and rubber fitting;just replacing the dual output with the spray bar with a piece of 3/4 inch pvc to attach.

I still need to paint as well,I will paint the bar with black krylon fusion.As far as attaching the bar to make it stay....has anyone used a a mag float siliconed to the bar and magnetically attaching it;or should I just use suction cups? what is the preferred method???

Thanks in advance;for any suggestions or thoughts :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds like a lot of trouble using mag floats and suction cups.....

Why not pop off the endcap and then attach a elbowwith a small piece of pvc to another elbow that hangs over the tank? That would make it VERY stable. That is what I would do especially since you haven't finished it or painted it yet. In the link I first linked above has a diagram on page two that shows what it looks like. That would likely be the easiest and most adjustable way to hang it.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok....will do!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

notchback65 said:


> Ok....will do!


Let me know if you need any help. You can PM me if you need to. Always happy to help. :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hopefully I will have my tank up and running/cycling this weekend.
My spray bar for my Fx5 is complete,I got my rocks drying and I've got the sand.
The amount of both rock and sand; I will have to gauge while I'm setting it up :thumb:


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

looking good, keep up your great work. looking forward to seeing your tank running with your stock :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Spray bar looks great. You will likely want to point the holes a bit more straight ahead or even more towards the top.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

What do you think of the aquascaping?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TERRIBLE!!!! TAKE IT DOWN NOW AND START OVER!!!!

Kidding. It looks good. I can't tell how tight the rocks are together but are there plenty of little caves and opening for them to swim through?

Did you test the spray bar?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> TERRIBLE!!!! TAKE IT DOWN NOW AND START OVER!!!!
> 
> Kidding. It looks good. I can't tell how tight the rocks are together but are there plenty of little caves and opening for them to swim through?
> 
> Did you test the spray bar?


Thanks!!! :thumb: 
The rocks are pretty tight,I kept on testing if they would shift as I built the structure up.Yes there are lots of holes and caves....that is what I was trying to achieve.
I didn't use all the rock I bought,but limestone/holey rock is cheap,I think I paid 18 cents per pound;I've got about 85 pounds in the aquarium.
I am going to test the spray bar tomorrow,also add the sand and begin the cycling. :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL...that is very cheap. Texas Holey rock here in Arkansas ranges from $1.50lb to $6lb. I would try my best to arrange it before you stock it so that it has optimal caves while still being sturdy.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

13razorbackfan said:


> I would try my best to arrange it before you stock it so that it has optimal caves while still being sturdy.


Will do,I don't plan on stocking it that quick....I am going to give it some time and make sure all is good :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Alright the tank is finally up and running :thumb: 
I want to say thanks to 13razorbackfan;thanks for the advice and feedback.
The FX 5 is unbelievably quite....I never heard one running;but everyone on the forum talks about them and they are right.I am using the eco complete substrate;which has the bio media...my tank was super cloudy and the FX 5 within 30 minutes made a big dent in clarity already.

By the way 13razorbackfan the spray bar works great...the size holes I made and the direction of them, has it to where it is agitating/circulating the water but not messing up the substrate.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome....glad to hear.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is my tank,it's been up and running less than 24 hours.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are more pics

































Without the lights


----------



## thoma16 (Apr 8, 2013)

Whats the material you used between the rocks and glass on the bottom? Cant seem to come up with any egg crate/light bulb cardboard stuff at the stores around me.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

thoma16 said:


> Whats the material you used between the rocks and glass on the bottom? Cant seem to come up with any egg crate/light bulb cardboard stuff at the stores around me.


At Home Depot they are in the lighting department
Lithonia light diffuser,they cost $13 for a 4ft sheet :thumb: 
http://thd.co/10qwHD3


----------



## 89lxhatch (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good. Guessing the cycling is going well?


----------



## thoma16 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very good! Thanks a lot, driving me nuts not being able to find anything to set on the bottom!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

89lxhatch said:


> Looks good. Guessing the cycling is going well?


Thanks!!!
Yes,so far so good! :thumb:


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

What bulbs are you running, seems very very blue. Otherwise the tank looks good, anxious to see what you will stock it with once your cycle is complete.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> What bulbs are you running, seems very very blue. Otherwise the tank looks good, anxious to see what you will stock it with once your cycle is complete.


It's really not that blue,I think it was how I was holding my iphone  








Hopefully this pic looks better,I am using the coralife T5 strip it has a 10000k and a blue actinic.

I will post my list that I would like to stock in the tank,I look forward to comments about the fish!:thumb:


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah, all my tanks are running mostly around 6k bulbs, occasionally I will throw a 10K with a 6k so that explains why they look so blue to me. :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am cycling my tank,I used ATM Colony and gave it a few days....I tested my water and Ammonia it was at 0.
So being a newbie,I wanted to see if it is cycling or not so I added a small amount of ammonia a few ounces and my ammonia level spiked to the 5-6 ppm maybe a little higher,so I did a small water change and still seemed to be at that level almost 24 hours later,this morning I did another small water change.I am not trying to rush or anything I just want to make sure the fish will have the correct environment.I guess...just wait and try to get the ammonia level down by water changes/time.


----------



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

why do i need to have something soft inbetween the bottom glass and the substrate and rocks? because i have a 30 Gal with nothing inbetween ...will this be ok?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

The theory behind the eggcrate is that if rocks topple and hit the glass directly it will crack. The plastic eggcrate is used to take the sharp blow from falling aquascaping


----------



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

My cycling is still continuing,after a few mistakes...I guess it is going alright.The first mistake I did;as I posted in another thread....was I overdosed the tank with ammonia(with the wrong type also)and making it reach the 5+ppm range;I did a series of water changes(including a large 60-70% change). Also suggested in one of the threads was to take out the chemi-pure I had in the top media baskets in my FX5;I know have 2 baskets of fluval biomax and I basket of fluval prefilter.

My current water parameters after large water change;which has been 4 days are Ammonia 2ppm/Nitrites 4-5ppm/Nitrates 0/PH 8.2 /KH 180 ppm/GH 150 ppm


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is my aquarium with my DIY FX5 spray bar....
Tank is still cycling .....hopefully the nitrites will lower soon....


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well after 6 weeks...my tank will finally get stock on Friday.Yesterday I ordered my fish from Daves Rare Fish :thumb: !
I'll post some pictures on Friday after they arrive,I will have Yellow Tail Acei,Rusty,Elongatus Chewere,and Yellow Labs...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice choice in fish and vendor. Should look real good.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I got my fish today!!!  
All are in great shape...lots of color on a lot of them,I have 8 each of yellow labs,rusty,yellow tail acei;and elongatus chewere...and 1 BN pleco. I got the fish from Dave's rare fish...so far they are all swimming around and also ate some food.

Here are some pics...









































And as an added bonus it is now entertainment for my French Bulldog,Fiona. :thumb:


----------



## crazywhiteguy (Jun 1, 2013)

Great Thread lots of good information. Congrats on the tank it looks great. :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying to get some better pics...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That male Elongatus Chewere is coloring up nicely!


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

i just read your whole thread... great to watch someone go thru the same process as me... i will give a couple of tips... leave the egg crate out.. i removed mine after it kept getting exposed by digging fish also when u have to stir sand to release gases its harder with 2000 individual squares full of sand ... the tampered glass can handle more weight than we can imagine and the sand itself would cushin any falling rocks... u dont have that many large rocks.. i put a few pics of my tank for you to check out... i have about 180lbs of rock.. and one rock is 50lbs by itself... im by no means an expert just sharing my thoughts with u man... good luck to us both! hahaha

I have a similar set up,90 gallon, fx5... but i have power head for surface agitation instead of spraybar...


----------



## shug11 (Oct 29, 2012)

What are the purple fish on the left side of the first picture? I looked at your stock and can't seem to figure it out. Very nice purple.

Is it the Acei? If so, thats some great color!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments :thumb:


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

It seems like your fish all hang around the bottom of the tank. Have you considered adding more rocks? I have mine piled up to a few inches from the water line and the fish use the whole tank (over 200lbs of rock in my 55g). Other than that, very nice looking tank! :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

shelbynjakesdad said:


> It seems like your fish all hang around the bottom of the tank. Have you considered adding more rocks? I have mine piled up to a few inches from the water line and the fish use the whole tank (over 200lbs of rock in my 55g). Other than that, very nice looking tank! :thumb:


Thanks,yes I'm considering putting a couple big rocks in the tank...we will see :thumb:


----------



## crazywhiteguy (Jun 1, 2013)

This may seem like a newb question. If it is I am sorry. I guess you have a regular glass top and your lighting sits elevated over the top like that. I really like that look. I want to get it for my tank instead of a basic fluorescent hood.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

crazywhiteguy said:


> This may seem like a newb question. If it is I am sorry. I guess you have a regular glass top and your lighting sits elevated over the top like that. I really like that look. I want to get it for my tank instead of a basic fluorescent hood.


All I have is the Aqueon Glass Top and a Coralife T5 H.O. Dual Light Fixture 10,000K/Actinic :thumb: 
A lot of light fixtures have risers/legs to make the fixture elevated.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm jealous! Your tank of cichlids looks amazing. I just have 2 lazy oscars blah


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

ryanjamesg said:


> I'm jealous! Your tank of cichlids looks amazing. I just have 2 lazy oscars blah


Man them oscars is like slow an messy waste dump..
Try africans my opinion


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I have had my fish for about 3 weeks now,everything is going well.....................well sort of.
I have lost 2 fish so far,1 Yellow Tail Acei...everything was fine then I observed him upside down on the bottom still moving;then a fish would come "peck" at him then he would swim away;then go back to this upside down position.Well I lost him,he didn't make it.

My other loss is an Elongatus Chewere,I got 8 juveniles..in some of my other post I stated I thought I had 5 females and 3 males;I wasn't sure about the third male because he didn't color up that much.
Well I am always looking and "trying" to keep track of fish;for 2 days I have kept on counting 7 Chewere.Well today I found out why;the "Tank Boss" Chewere was moving his skeleton around in his caves and holes.The other male is still colored up;but tends to stay on the other side of the tank.So I now I have 2 males and 5 females,hopefully everything will work out;maybe have to get rid of the other male...hopefully no more losses.

As far as the tank goes,all the parameters are good,right now I am doing 70% water changes per week.
I added another circulation pump,the fish seem to like the flow,also will be adding some artificial plants for decoration and to hide the heater and filter intake.
I am still on the fence on adding a couple larger rocks to the aquarium..we will see???


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your losses.

Be vigilant in your observations. Make sure everyone is feeding. Make sure no fish are constantly hiding in the upper corners of the tank, behind equipment. For some reason when a fish is being harassed they don't hide down in the rocks. They go and sit in a corner.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well it looks as if I only lost the Acei,I found the 8th Chewere!
I also made some changes to the tank,adding 2 Hydor Koralia's and a Smartwave controller :thumb:


----------



## aa62579 (Jun 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

How trippy! Your Elongatus Chewere looks EXACTLY like mine in coloration and markings. Is yours aggressive at all? Mine I had to take out of the 75 gallon tank and separate him from the others with his own 20 gallon tank because he was super mellow and just loves to dig like you wouldn't believe so my sister named him Digger. I read that they were supposed to be on the aggressive side and mine is not by any means.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Brentt700 said:


> How trippy! Your Elongatus Chewere looks EXACTLY like mine in coloration and markings. Is yours aggressive at all? Mine I had to take out of the 75 gallon tank and separate him from the others with his own 20 gallon tank because he was super mellow and just loves to dig like you wouldn't believe so my sister named him Digger. I read that they were supposed to be on the aggressive side and mine is not by any means.


Mine likes to dig and he is the most aggressive fish in the tank!


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

That's what I hear and read about them is that they tend to be on the aggressive side, yet mine was timid and wanted to be peaceful when it was in my 75 gallon tank. My Tropheus Duboisi gave him a hard time in that tank. I couldn't stand to see him hide all day long under a stump and then come out to eat looking like it was safe to come out as the focus was all on the food at this time and not him.


----------



## ShckTrprTk (Jul 15, 2013)

wow i read threw the whole thread here and this is an awsome simple tank i love it!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

ShckTrprTk said:


> wow i read threw the whole thread here and this is an awsome simple tank i love it!


Thanks :thumb:

I have learned a lot in the past few months,and this forum has been great...lots of knowledge on the board!

My tank has been up and running for 3 months now,and I've had my fish for almost 2 months.
I am amazed how everything is doing,my Acei and Rusty's have doubled in size,my Labs and Chewere have increased in size as well...and all the fish have great color.

Besides the few loses that occurred ( 1 Chewere ,2 Acei,and 1 Rusty) there have been very few issues.

So,I can't wait to see how my stock will look in the future!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well the tank is doing great,I have fry from 3 of the 4 species I have in the tank.

I have had the tank up for 6 months next week;I decided to clean the FX5 for the first time.. Well this is how it looked.


























I don't think it looked bad at all for 6 months!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

It has been a few months since I posted a video on my tank.......


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They've really grown up. Nice tank. Lots of 'Chewere' males colored up.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> They've really grown up. Nice tank. Lots of 'Chewere' males colored up.


Yes they have,Thanks :thumb:


----------

